

Ask HN: How do you organize your files and folders on your computer? - lawlit

Well, I'm having a bit trouble trying to figure out a new model and folder architecture for organizing my life around the computer (Between work, freelance, personal projects, etc.) and thought I might get some inspiration out here
======
namank
HD split into OS/Apps/Frameworks/Installations and My files.

myfiles/stuff/* where * is folder name a generalized name for its content's
context. EG: 'university" contains everything i've done in school. "books" are
all the books i have. "grad" is stuff relating to grad school. "songs"
is...well, im sure you get the point. ps: 'songs' is also my iTunes default
folder

myfiles/dev/* - * means project name. work/freelance/whatever - all go in
here.

myfiles/myname/* - uber personal stuff

This is the final stage of evolution of how i structure my laptop. I actually
quite like it now.

------
Zumzoa
C Drive for OS and program installs. D Drive for Music, Pictures and all
general life files except those on F drive for films, ISOs and other large
media files.

The goal for the future will be that C drive could be formatted for OS
reinstalls with minimal data loss, beyond the backup of user profile folders
to another drive.

Beyond that, files are organised for ease of backup: 'Pictures' for images,
'Music', 'Written work' etc.

Ease of navigation is achieved through the copious use of shortcuts.

------
askar
If it's a shared computer then I'd have a root folder for each family member
and specifics go underneath those root folders. On my personal computer I have
folders for each major activity like work, side-projects etc. and files are
grouped under these folders.

------
rch
I like having three top level directories: archive, current, and scratch. I'd
work the model you've presented into 'current', and move occasional snapshots
into archive (usually by year, sometimes quarterly). Seems to be working well
for me.

